# Lamb Pics



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 25, 2011)

Wanted to share pics of my Romney ram lambs (now 6 weeks old).  They will both be for sale if anyone is interested.  







And my two new lambs...Romney/Southdown cross ewe lambs.  You can see the size difference between the 2 lambs.  One was nice and big and the other was teeny!  They were born on 4/20.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 25, 2011)

Superb - what a great breed Romneys are and always very interested but the border and geography might rule that out for now aggi. 
ps I've sent a pm


----------



## Mo's palominos (Apr 25, 2011)

Those lambs are too dang cute !! Will the black ones stay black?  ( I don't know much about sheep). Just curious!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 25, 2011)

Mo's palominos said:
			
		

> Those lambs are too dang cute !! Will the black ones stay black?  ( I don't know much about sheep). Just curious!


They're actually "natural colored" and will most likely fade to a chocolately brown.  As they get older they can even fade more so they look almost white with dark head and legs.  It all varies though!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 25, 2011)

They are just precious!

Cannot believe the difference in the size of the twins.  We also had twins born 4/20 and one is much larger than the other.  Mom rejected the little one.

Are you in Texas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 25, 2011)

Definite cuties!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 26, 2011)

rockdoveranch said:
			
		

> They are just precious!
> 
> Cannot believe the difference in the size of the twins.  We also had twins born 4/20 and one is much larger than the other.  Mom rejected the little one.
> 
> Are you in Texas?


No, I'm in MD!  Sorry your ewe rejected the smaller one.  Darla (my ewe) didn' reject the small one, but she kept forgetting about her since the other twin was the one up and running around.  I had to halter Darla for a day or two and make sure the small twin was eating enough.  They seem to have it worked out now.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 26, 2011)

I absolutely love to watch the moms look for and call their babies to them, or run back and get them if they get to far behind or wander off!  I have watched the black belly curl her upper lip up to get a better smell when looking for her baby.

Love it!


----------

